# Grillin' Season



## Fly Caster (Apr 28, 2012)

It's that time of the year-- days longer, weather warmer...time to fire up the ol' grill. Throw in a couple of cold beverages and things can get interesting...

Anyhoo, I'm looking to kick it up a notch this year-- something beyond the ordinary fare of steaks, burgers and chicken strips.

Any preferences or tips? Stick with gas, upgrade to charcoal or try something more exotic (buffalo chips, maybe?)?

Any great secrets to share?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the charcoal,inexpensive and great flavor!,I won't go back to gas


----------



## Wayne (Apr 28, 2012)

Just bought a bag of mesquite hardwood charcoal. Looking to see the difference that will make.

Have you tried grilling vegetables, esp. ears of corn? Or grilling some fruits?


----------



## kappazei (Apr 29, 2012)

Sliced eggplants are very nice. I spray the veggies with Pam before grilling. They kept falling in between the grill and skewering them on bamboo spits took too much time so I just bought a grilling sheet. Ofcourse the downside of that is you don't get those cool grill marks.


----------

